# RD Game calls



## Derbydog88 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm pro-staffing for RD Game calls, they are predator,duck and goose all hand made and no two are alike if you guys would just go to http://www.rdgamecalls.com check it out.
And if you have a facebook go to http://www.facebook.com/rdgamecalls and like the page and tell them Brandon Soucie sent you!

Thanks everyone hopefully ill have some pics up soon of coyotes i got using the calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'd love to see your pics,


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome and done ! Stick around and give us pics to drool over. Don will anyway, he's been through 3 keyboards this year already.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's only February Bones ....Did you forget again ?


----------



## Derbydog88 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive been here a while ive just been silently taking in all the great info.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea Don, I remember but your bus driver even said they've already had to replace their carpet......


----------

